# Is CNN still there?



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

Is CNN still on IA6?
Also, two ASC channels on IA5 should be scrambled as of today, according to announcement.
Thanks, MichaelFTA for great website, I used it to build a channel guide for my receiver. How we can keep it updated? I am thinking of this forum instead of sending you emails, what do you think?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Good catch. Looks like CNN got scrambled -- it still shows up in scans but no picture or sound. Those ASC channels are still there, but as you said, they'll be gone any minute now.

There are some folks who think that discussion of new FTA channels will cause them to be scrambled. I think that most channels are harmless to discuss, but for some channels (such as that odd little FTA channel on Nimiq 2), I'd rather mention it vaguely here rather than let web spiders grab keywords and report back.

That's why I'd rather get new channel reports via email rather than on the forum here. On the other hand, for any channel that's on the FTAList, you're welcome to point it out here or via email whenever it looks like it's gone.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

FTA Michael said:


> There are some folks who think that discussion of new FTA channels will cause them to be scrambled. I think that most channels are harmless to discuss, but for some channels (such as that odd little FTA channel on Nimiq 2), I'd rather mention it vaguely here rather than let web spiders grab keywords and report back.
> 
> That's why I'd rather get new channel reports via email rather than on the forum here.


Whoa!! I didn't realize this was going to be a super-secret underground cult. So, are you suggesting there are programmers beaming content in the clear FTA by mistake, when they really intended to scramble it? That sounds like a routine checkbox they should have to checkoff on their worklist. How could they miss something so obvious, and find out about it from online discussion?

When you say "reports by email", you mean the email address on the ftalist website, correct?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, although if you send me an email or PM here, it'll probably reach my eyes about as quickly.

There have been clear examples of inadvertent (or clueless) non-scrambling. Not too long ago, a new service designed for health clubs had a handful of regular pay-TV networks in the clear. They went scrambled the day after LyngSat published it on its site. Presumably, the networks involved found out somehow and made sure that the service scrambled its deliveries. Did they find out by sweeping forums? By checking LyngSat? By other means? I don't know, and they're not telling. 

Most FTA channels are well-known to their broadcasters. Religious and educational channels are good examples of "we meant to do that." I think we're all better served when we all know what's available as much as possible.

But remember that metaphorically, we FTA viewers are subsisting on TV handouts, the scraps in the broadcasting trash can out back. The menu varies, but it's always interesting. And it's not a good idea to yell too loudly if the chef skimps on the alfredo sauce one night.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks!

The only thing that bothers me is with kids in the household, if any pornographic content meant to be scrambled maybe caught in the clear, inadvertantly by a blind scan. I know there are people who would jump with an exactly opposite reaction. But believe me, this is a big deal with concerns of parental control. Have there been cases like this, and does the enforcement for this fall under the jurisdiction of FCC?


----------



## quo17 (Feb 25, 2005)

OK, I agree: if something shuts down and still shown as alive on your site, I will post here; if I find something new, I will e-mail. You will decide, should you publish it or not, because your site must be monitored by broadcasters the same way as Lyngsat. Again, thanks for good work!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Chandu said:


> Have there been cases like this, and does the enforcement for this fall under the jurisdiction of FCC?


Once, one of the Canadian movie channels was in the clear for a few hours. Between movies, it advertised midday showings of The Incredibles. But the late-night movies it carried were quite explicit. You would never have found it without blind-scanning the Nimiqs, but it left me with the deep impression that Canadians view adult content differently than we do.

I doubt that the FCC would get involved there, and it's hard to imagine any temporary FTA-only snafu causing that much concern. Now if every Dish subscriber suddenly found an adult channel in their subscribed list, that might be different.

There is an adult DVB channel that requires a special add-on device to receive. I've often wondered what would happen if someone tried free adult FTA as a business model -- with lots of ads for 900 numbers or DVD web sites or something. Maybe then the FCC would stop it. I just don't know.


----------

